# Tennis..Djokovic wins case



## Furryanimal (Jan 10, 2022)

Novak Djokovic has won his challenge to the Australian government's visa revocationand is set be released from immigration detention immediately.
Judge Anthony Kelly has ordered the decision of delegate to cancel Djokovic's visa be quashed, saying the cancellation "was unreasonable".
The Australian government has been ordered to pay all of Djokovic's costs.

Judge Kelly ordered Djokovic be released from immigration detention within 30 minutes of the order, which was read in open court about 5.15pm.
However, Commonwealth government barrister Christopher Tran followed the order being read by telling the court he had been instructed that the Minister for Home Affairs Karen Andrews could now use discretionary powers to cancel Djokovic's visa.
Judge Kelly confirmed that if Djokovic was summarily removed in that way he would not be able to return to Australia for three years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

I can't believe that the government would be silly enough to try again.
Politically it would be much too risky. 

I'm not a Djokovic fan but I would be disgusted if, having appealed against his deportation order, the government was to move the goal posts after having made a dog's breakfast of everything. It's not like he has murdered anyone.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I can't believe that the government would be silly enough to try again.
> Politically it would be much too risky.
> 
> I'm not a Djokovic fan but I would be disgusted if, having appealed against his deportation order, the government was to move the goal posts after having made a dog's breakfast of everything. It's not like he has murdered anyone.


  His being a supposed "anti-vax" person and a multi-millionaire super star has made this an extraordinary event. This massive contraversy is dividing our world. I even wonder sometimes if this will be fuel for further hatred against each other, and eventually turn violent. It only takes a spark to get a huge fire blazing.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> His being a supposed "anti-vax" person and a multi-millionaire super star has made this an extraordinary event. This massive contraversy is dividing our world. I even wonder sometimes if this will be fuel for further hatred against each other, and eventually turn violent. It only takes a spark to get a huge fire blazing.


It seems as if a powder keg is just sitting there. 
The fuel for this divide IMO is coming from those who like in this case governments moving and changing the rules and acting in haste such as an unreasonable cancelling of visa. then after the courts say No...... they look for any loophole to try again......

This shows many that it is not about a shot but CONTROL.   
It seems to me that instances like this may make more people question what is really going on. also had a ton of advertising for the event.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Control is definitely what is happening. Border control is a sacred cow in OZ. 
I'll leave it at that out of respect for the no politics rule.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2022)

It's not over yet....

_Novak Djokovic's chances of playing in the Australian Open still hang in the balance tonight as the country's immigration minister considers using his personal powers to re-cancel the anti-vaxxer's visa - despite a judge freeing him from detention this morning. 





Kelly's ruling freed Djokovic from migrant detention where he has been languishing for the last six days in a 'torture chamber' hotel alongside refugees, but does not spell an end to the drama as he still faces being kicked out of the country by immigration minister Alex Hawke who has the power to rip up individual visas.

Mr Hawke declined to use those powers on Monday night but insisted he is still actively considering the move, leaving a Sword of Damocles hanging over Djokovic's head even as he prepares to compete at the Open in a bid to become the most-decorated men's singles player of all time.
_
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ld-number-one-tennis-star-remain-country.html


----------



## Mandee (Jan 10, 2022)

I wonder if the fact that the government has been ordered to pay all his costs 
will be a deciding factor in what happens next.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 10, 2022)

So the other two players that came into Australia on the same sort of visa the spoiled brat entered Australia on, one of them, a female, had her entry visa ripped up and has now departed the country. The other player who used the same tactic, was proved to be fully legal and is allowed to play in the tournament.

Why then is this spoiled BRAT allowed to stay, he only won a very small victory in court, BUT he aint allowed to stay according to the government.

Hope the spoiled brat decides to hang around and the government flicks his sorry butt out of the country, that way the idiot can not come back here for three years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Perhaps, @Greenie, some journalists should be looking at the English cricketers???
Would Alex Hawke dare to deport any of them?
How consistently has this rule been applied? Au pairs, remember.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 10, 2022)

There has obviously been a lot of confusion here. Surely all his papers were checked before he left his home country? He travelled all the way to Australia before he was told there was a problem. Lack of efficiency somewhere along the line!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Perhaps, @Greenie, some journalists should be looking at the English cricketers???
> Would Alex Hawke dare to deport any of them?
> How consistently has this rule been applied? Au pairs, remember.


Yep; when what drives the argument is that the person is rich or the person is a bratt, the argument has gone off the rails and becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

This article compares the Djokovic to Kafka and recalls the days of the infamous dictation test that was used to keep "undesirables" out of Australia. IMO it is spot on.

Djokovic: A Kafkaesque border shambles missing only the dictation test (msn.com)


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> His being a supposed "anti-vax" person and a multi-millionaire super star has made this an extraordinary event. This massive contraversy is dividing our world. I even wonder sometimes if this will be fuel for further hatred against each other, and eventually turn violent. It only takes a spark to get a huge fire blazing.


Absolutely!


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

A huge power play.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2022)

It now appears that he might have lied on his paper work.



> Questions raised over Novak Djokovic travel declaration on entry form to Australia​
> Questions are being raised about whether Novak Djokovic lied on an official Australian border entry form about where he had travelled to in the two weeks before he flew to Australia.
> Anyone flying to Australia from overseas must fill out a health survey as part of their application to enter the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Novak is a talented tennis player, personally I've never liked him
The only reason he's at Australian Open he badly wants to win men's title again at all costs, so he can boast about surpassing both Roger Federer and Rafa Nadal with 22 Grand Slam Titles.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2022)

His fate is still hanging by a thin thread.

Andy Murray has commented and says he has questions to answer. Murray is currently in Australia and says that the whole affair is a distraction to other players.

Andy Murray says Novak Djokovic has questions to answer about movements after positive COVID-19 test - ABC News


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2022)

Customs and immigration have no tolerance for people who claim that someone else packed their bag and they had no idea that it was full of contraband. Lying on the declaration form is enough to get them in big trouble. 

Djokovic signed/proffered a false declaration. Should be enough to have his visa revoked a second time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 12, 2022)

he needs to be kicked out for lying,its all about him,an idiot!


----------



## Greenie (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe he will get his lying arse thrown out very soon  ----------------------------------

https://www.news.com.au/sport/tenni...c/news-story/f48109ef20068028caf0b05173853183


----------



## Greenie (Jan 12, 2022)

Greenie said:


> Maybe he will get his lying arse thrown out very soon  ----------------------------------
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/tenni...c/news-story/f48109ef20068028caf0b05173853183


https://www.news.com.au/sport/tenni...e/news-story/00da16bafca4ff0f0db53419dfb2f925


----------



## Purwell (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't see how the Australian government can insult all their citizens that have obeyed the rules.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 12, 2022)

IMO the longer the government delays, the less likely that they will stand firm and the more political damage they will suffer. 

If they do revoke his visa he could be excluded from Australia for three years. The implications of that would be very damaging to Australia's image overseas.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2022)

Channel9

There is the extraordinary possibility of Novak Djokovic being deported from the country during the Australian Open, according to 4BC host Neil Breen.
Breen is among several journalists reporting that Djokovic will have his visa cancelled by Immigration Minister Alex Hawke today.
That's despite the world No.1's success in having his visa cancellation overturned by Judge Anthony Kelly in federal court on Monday.


Djokovic has since been spotted practising at Rod Laver Arena and has spoken of his desire to compete in the Australian Open.
"Despite all that has happened, I want to stay and try to compete in the Australian Open," Djokovic wrote on social media.
"I remain focused on that.
"I flew here to play at one of the most important events we have in front of the amazing fans."
While Djokovic could still get the chance to compete in front of "amazing fans", Breen is reporting the Serbian could be removed from Australia before the end of the tournament due to the timing of the chaotic saga.

"There is word the government will cancel Novak Djokovic's visa today – and that will lead to this scenario," Breen wrote on Twitter.
"His legal team will file an injunction, which will be heard tomorrow.
"Djokovic will be drawn to play in the Australian Open as top seed.
"Injunction will be granted. Case heard next week.
"He will then play, meaning he could be thrown out mid-tournament if court upholds Immigration Minister's decision.
"Fun times ahead."
The Immigration Minister is considering whether to cancel Djokovic's visa on the basis that prior infection to COVID-19 in the previous six months is not a valid exemption for vaccination.
Djokovic is aiming for his 10th Australian Open title and record 21st singles Grand Slam victory.
The 34-year-old is equal with Rafael Nadal and Roger Federer on 20 major titles.
He last won a major at Wimbledon in July, defeating Matteo Berrettini in the final


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> If they do revoke his visa he could be excluded from Australia for three years. The implications of that would be very damaging to Australia's image overseas.


If they don’t, Australia’s image would be damaged, IMO (Canadian).


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 12, 2022)

Yes, @Jules, it is a no win situation all round.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2022)

Novak Djokovic is in the men's singles draw as the top seed and has been drawn against countryman Miomir Kecmanovic in the first round.
Whether he is allowed to partake in that match, however, is still yet to be determined.
Like Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison did during a press conference in the last hour, Australian Open tournament director Craig Tiley has also refused to answer questions on Djokovic's status.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 13, 2022)

He should have revealed that he had had the virus.  Not a fan.


----------



## Shero (Jan 14, 2022)

*Visa Cancelled,  Well done Australia*


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

Australian Immigration Minister Alex Hawke said in a statement Friday he would use his personal power to revoke Novak Djokovic's visa for a second time. 

*Read the full statement:*



> _"Today I exercised my power under section 133C(3) of the Migration Act to cancel the visa held by Mr Novak Djokovic on health and good order grounds, on the basis that it was in the public interest to do so.
> "This decision followed orders by the Federal Circuit and Family Court on 10 January 2022, quashing a prior cancellation decision on procedural fairness grounds.
> "In making this decision, I carefully considered information provided to me by the Department of Home Affairs, the Australian Border Force and Mr Djokovic.
> "The Morrison Government is firmly committed to protecting Australia’s borders, particularly in relation to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> "I thank the officers of the Department of Home Affairs and the Australian Border Force who work every day to serve Australia’s interests in increasingly challenging operational environments."_





shame...the compulsory vaccination folk have won.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Australian Immigration Minister Alex Hawke said in a statement Friday he would use his personal power to revoke Novak Djokovic's visa for a second time.
> 
> *Read the full statement:*
> 
> shame...the compulsory vaccination folk have won.


Never mind. We can all watch the other World #1 Tennis player, Ashleigh Barty.


----------



## kburra (Jan 14, 2022)

Denise1952 said:


> I know how long (and how much people charge to edit a photo ) that takes me to even come close to how good you did!! Well done!! Computers only perform "magic" only after humans spend hours and hours of study, and practice, practice practice. Then they upgrade the software, or hardware, and you have to learn that!!





Furryanimal said:


> Australian Immigration Minister Alex Hawke said in a statement Friday he would use his personal power to revoke Novak Djokovic's visa for a second time.
> 
> *Read the full statement:*
> _"shame...the compulsory vaccination folk have won._" Just wondering who forced the other 90% of players to get double Vaxed,probably or maybe the compulsory vaccination folk,gee they have a lot answer for that mob!!


----------



## timoc (Jan 14, 2022)

Well done, Australia, Mr D knew the rules, but thought he was above them.


----------



## kburra (Jan 14, 2022)

*Just sick of it all *, you would think world war three had broken out? and all this world wide attention,he is just some tosser who is good at hitting a tennis ball,give me a break!...seriously


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyway..he has appealed..
there is an apparently a late night hearing..
and it seems he could still play while the case continues...


----------



## timoc (Jan 14, 2022)

Those tennis players who have respected the rules and abided by them should refuse to play against him! 
He seems to think that he is above the rules, and in my opinion he is spitting in the eyes of the good Australian people.
I hope they bung him on a plane out of Oz.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2022)

Novack has certainly put a black eye on the tournament& the sport of tennis as well


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Anyway..he has appealed..
> there is an apparently a late night hearing..
> and it seems he could still play while the case continues...


The latest result of his late night appeal



> Novak Djokovic is set to be detained by Australian immigration officials again on Saturday as his lawyers urgently prepare to fight the cancellation of his visa for a second time. Djokovic has been ordered to attend an interview with immigration officials in Melbourne on Saturday morning, after which he will be formally detained, following a late-night court hearing on Friday.
> 
> The Federal Circuit Court hearing was urgently called after Immigration Minister Alex Hawke's decision to cancel Djokovic's visa on "health and good order grounds" was announced on Friday evening.
> 
> ...


Apparently, "in the public interest" is all that is required for the Minister for Immigration to use his discretion about who is allowed to enter Australia. It is an extraordinary power and from what I have heard, is also unquestionable. Djokovic may be in for a huge shock and great disappointment.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2022)

He is due now for a hearing in another (higher) federal court, having been given time to consult with his lawyers. Technically he is now in detention so no practising likely to be allowed. If that does happen then he is being given extraordinary leeway that is denied to other people in breach of their visas.

Edit - today was just court technicalities. His hearing is scheduled for tomorrow morning (Sunday).
The Australian Open starts on Monday.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 14, 2022)

kburra said:


> *Just sick of it all *, you would think world war three had broken out? and all this world wide attention,he is just some tosser who is good at hitting a tennis ball,give me a break!...seriously


We all are. It is sickening, period! It reminds me of the "You forgot to put the toothpaste cap back on!" and that is all it takes for a feud to break out.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

Jan 15th
In other tennis news Andy Murray is in his first final since 2019 in Sydney and it is on British tv channel Freesports at 8am GMT and the BBC sports app/red button.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

Novak Djokovic is set to be taken into immigration detention in the coming hours before his appeal against the second cancellation of his visa is heard in court at 9.30am tomorrow.
Djokovic's case was briefly heard in the Federal Court of Australia at 10.15am today, when more than 24,500 people tuned in to the online stream to witness the details of tomorrow's hearing be decided.
Djokovic's lawyer Paul Holdenson QC told the court Djokovic had no objection to all documentation involved in the hearing being placed on a public online portal.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

He is now appearing before a tribunal of the Federal Court to plead his case.
I am not prepared to guess the result.

There is an article in the NY Times by a guest columnist from Australia that gives a detailed look at the Djokovic drama that examines why Australians are so riled up. In a nutshell it is because they are particularly angry about the way Covid, after having been contained with great difficulty and sacrifice from the public, is now running rampant. There is little tolerance for Djokovic's position. 

Read here: Opinion | Australia Wants Novak Djokovic Out. Australians Are Thrilled. - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

There may be a paywall.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Novak is a talented tennis player, personally I've never liked him
> The only reason he's at Australian Open he badly wants to win men's title again at all costs, so he can boast about surpassing both Roger Federer and Rafa Nadal with 22 Grand Slam Titles.


Typical behavior for a talented athlete. Other costs talented athletes are willing to risk include but are not limited to divorce ("He's always traveling!"), contractual issues, small fortunes, and broken bodies.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Jan 15th
> In other tennis news Andy Murray is in his first final since 2019 in Sydney and it is on British tv channel Freesports at 8am GMT and the BBC sports app/red button.


He went down to Russian Aslan Karatsev who took out the Sydney Tennis Classic on Saturday night.

At the same time Australian Thanasi Kokkinakis won his maiden ATP title at the Adelaide International ahead of Australian Open. Like Murray he has had a battle with injury and illness to come back to match fitness. Both men are to be admired for their determination.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

Djokovic's appeal is being heard by the full court of appeal (federal).
The Chief Justice open proceeding as follows  (11 hours ago)
Djokovic is due to play his first match in the AO tomorrow night (it is Sunday evening now)



> Starting off​Chief Justice James Allsop is beginning by explaining why the decision was made to hold this hearing in front of the full court, not a single judge.
> 
> He quotes the minister's submission that this case goes "to the very preservation of life and health of many members of the community".
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 16, 2022)

Just announced. Djokovic's appeal failed and he will be deported. I don't know whether he will be prevented from applying another visa for three years.

Novak Djokovic live updates: Tennis star loses his bid to stay in Australia - ABC News



> As Chief Justice James Allsop outlined before announcing the decision, the court's job was simply to consider whether the decision made by Immigration Minister Alex Hawke was lawful, irrational or legally unreasonable.
> 
> The court found the grounds outlined by Novak Djokovic's lawyers failed to demonstrate that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Honestly, you would think he killed someone or was a threat to national security.
He is a damn tennis player for God's sake!


----------



## kburra (Jan 16, 2022)

Yep,as you say Just a tennis player,so why all the fuss...good riddance I say!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

as journalist Oliver Holt wrote ....

_I respect Djokovic’s right not to be vaccinated but I don’t respect him. Not any more. When I look at Djokovic, I don’t see the best men’s tennis player in the world. I see a dangerous fool.

I know too many bereaved sons and daughters dotted among hundreds of thousands of grieving families in this country who have lost loved ones, some of them because of the actions of people like him, who have an extremely limited grasp of the concept of a wider responsibility to a community.

This is a man, a phenomenal tennis player admired and adored by millions of fans across the world, who has form in this area. And we’re not talking about the kind of form that might win him the Australian Open this month. It is the kind of form that makes him a repeat offender, a man who organised a super-spreader tennis event, the Adria tour, in June 2020.

Djokovic does not actively promote anti-vax views but this is a player who tested positive for Covid a second time last month and still turned up for a photo-shoot the next day and posed for pictures without a mask. This is a man who blamed his agent for concealing the number of countries he had visited in the build-up to his arrival in Melbourne last week. This is a man who thinks rules are for the little people.
_


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 16, 2022)

Well, he's on his way back home, and potentially a load more trouble.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 16, 2022)

finally this 'soap opera' is over. Novack should be banned from this tournament for 3 yrs for his actions. I would hope the other Grand Slam tournament directors/officals{French Open,Wimbledon,U.S. Open} really look into his documents to make sure he doesn't pull another 'stunt' when he says he's going to play in these tournaments


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 16, 2022)

Tish said:


> Honestly, you would think he killed someone or was a threat to national security.
> He is a damn tennis player for God's sake!


 Just another globe trotting criminal elite caught with his pants down. 

Poor Djoky


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 16, 2022)

I agree with Andy Murray who says it has all been a big mess from the start but I don't disagree with the final outcome. The President of Serbia is claiming that Djokovic has been tortured because he was held in a detention hotel, which is a quite absurd idea.

‘Such a mess’: Andy Murray and tennis world reacts to Djokovic’s deportation (msn.com)


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Obviously the guys accomplishments on the tennis court over the years rank him as one of the best players ever to play the game along with Nadal & Federer & Sampras. This stunt though will always leave a mark on all of that leaving his legacy a bit tarnished.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 16, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> Obviously the guys accomplishments on the tennis court over the years rank him as one of the best players ever to play the game along with Nadal & Federer & Sampras. This stunt though will always leave a mark on all of that leaving his legacy a bit tarnished.


Yes, IMO it was a stunt. He tried to game the system and lost. So did Tennis Australia because it appears they were acting as enablers.

I would like to point out that at this time Australia is hosting an Ashes Test competition with the English cricketers and the Australian PGA golf tournament. None of these athletes has fallen foul with Immigration because their visas have all  been in order. Djokovic's was not in order and he was pulled up at the border. Unhappily, he arrived in the middle of the night and, as the first appeal judge rules, he was not given sufficient time to provide evidence to support his visa. As time ensued it turned out that his visa application was not entirely truthful.


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 16, 2022)

I am so glad Australia stuck to their guns in this debacle. Best news I have had all week. Yipee, that will show 'im.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 19, 2022)

And now the arrogant POS is thinking about suing the Aust Government for mistreatment.

WOW, what a dumb looser, eh ---------------------------


https://au.news.yahoo.com/australian-open-2022-novak-djokovic-6-million-lawsuit-004609235.html


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2022)

As if our government doesn't have enough on its plate right now.'

I'm wondering in which court system he plans to present his suit.
Just because you don't like the way you have been treated does not mean that the treatment was illegal. 

Perhaps he thinks that Australia has a Bill of Rights. 
We don't. 

Rights are legislated, not written into the Constitution. 
He would have to show that the government was acting illegally in some way. 

I wish him luck with that quest.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

It is a shame actually because of all of the on court accomplishments and he was actually looked at as pretty popular among the tennis fans. All this is doing to his legacy late in his career is tarnish it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 20, 2022)

This narcissist is mainly a very wealthy business.

In June 2021, the 34-year-old placed 46th on Forbes' list of the 100 highest-paid athletes in the world, the business magazine calculating his earnings over the previous 12 months at *$34.5m*. This figure broke down as $4.5m in on-court earnings and $30m from endorsements.

( Hal 2022 )


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This narcissist is mainly a very wealthy business.
> 
> In June 2021, the 34-year-old placed 46th on Forbes' list of the 100 highest-paid athletes in the world, the business magazine calculating his earnings over the previous 12 months at *$34.5m*. This figure broke down as $4.5m in on-court earnings and $30m from endorsements.
> 
> ( Hal 2022 )


It is very sad but true. 

The thing is this is not true of all athletes or tennis players. I was watching the Australian Open late last evening and happened to catch the end of the Sam Stosur match in which she lost. This was to be her last ever singles match as she was retiring from singles play. She is an Australian player who is 37 years old and looked up to by all of the Australian players and many of the other players on the tour. This player in her entire career and she was a Grand Slam Championship was nothing but humble throughout her career. Sure she didn't make the earnings like Djokovic , but still she was once a top player. They are not all like that.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 20, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> It is very sad but true.
> 
> The thing is this is not true of all athletes or tennis players. I was watching the Australian Open late last evening and happened to catch the end of the Sam Stosur match in which she lost. This was to be her last ever singles match as she was retiring from singles play. She is an Australian player who is 37 years old and looked up to by all of the Australian players and many of the other players on the tour. This player in her entire career and she was a Grand Slam Championship was nothing but humble throughout her career. Sure she didn't make the earnings like Djokovic , but still she was once a top player. They are not all like that.


  I remember Bjorn Borg who was as humble and a good sports person as there is. Plus being one of the all time greats. I can think of many more like him. I especially like Naomi Osaka.

World Tennis Champion Naomi Osaka Is A Role Model For Us All


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I remember Bjorn Borg who was as humble and a good sports person as there is. Plus being one of the all time greats. I can think of many more like him. I especially like Naomi Osaka.
> 
> World Tennis Champion Naomi Osaka Is A Role Model For Us All


Yes , I remember Borg when I was a kid and he was the total opposite of McEnroe. Naomi Osaka is very humble. I remember watching her post match conference when she said she needed to take a mental break. I really felt for her.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2022)

I once heard an in-depth interview with an agent who represented actors as well as professional athletes.  He said adult actors were generally the easiest to deal with.  Child stars and professional athletes were the hardest, by far.  Most of the child stars/athletes showed high levels of talent from very early on.  Because of that they'd been coddled by families and schools, had absences excused, poor grades overlooked, tantrums and bullying tolerated, and numerous exceptions granted.  Their level of expectation and "Don't you know who I am?" arrogance made them very difficult to work with.  

At the other end of the spectrum were actors who hadn't started out as models or child stars. Everyday people with a gift for acting. Their ascension to popularity usually came slowly and during adulthood so they weren't complete jerks about it.

Djokovic's belief that his on-court prowess was enough to excuse his off-court shenanigans was a prime example. Good for the Aussies!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I once heard an in-depth interview with an agent who represented actors as well as professional athletes.  He said adult actors were generally the easiest to deal with.  Child stars and professional athletes were the hardest, by far.  Most of the child stars/athletes showed high levels of talent from very early on.  Because of that they'd been coddled by families and schools, had absences excused, poor grades overlooked, tantrums and bullying tolerated, and numerous exceptions granted.  Their level of expectation and "Don't you know who I am?" arrogance made them very difficult to work with.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum were actors who hadn't started out as models or child stars. Everyday people with a gift for acting. Their ascension to popularity usually came slowly and during adulthood so they weren't complete jerks about it.
> 
> Djokovic's belief that his on-court prowess was enough to excuse his off-court shenanigans was a prime example. Good for the Aussies!


Eric Bana is one of those mature and very likeable actors. I have a warm spot in my heart for him.
He has a disabled brother and when he was being praised for looking after him his response was "You are p*ss weak if you don't look after your own".  This should be everyone's response.


----------

